# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Słabość po jedzeniu

## attezione

Mam dziwną przypadłość. Mniej więcej od 2 miesięcy po jedzeniu mam objawy takie jak skłonność do drżenia mięśni, "wata" w nogach, duszności, problemy w skupieniu się, przygnębienie (smutek nadchodzący znikąd).

Na to mi pomaga zjedzenie czegoś słodkiego, np. ciasto w czekoladowej polewie (mały kawałek). Aczkolwiek po kilkunastu minutach znów to samo. Dzisiaj przykładowo zjadłem obiad i już po 10 minutach od zjedzenia mam te objawy.

Zastanawiam się co może być powodem..

Nie mam nadwagi (aczkolwiek jestem na `granicy`). Od 2 lat uprawiam sport polegający na bieganiu (4 - 10 km) a od kiedy pamiętam jeżdzę na rowerze (średnio w roku 2000 - 5000 km). Więc z ruchem chyba nie mam problemów.

EDIT : Dodam jeszcze, że średnio intensywny wysiłek (szybki marsz do sklepu) powoduje poprawienie samopoczucia.

----------


## Krzysztof

Warto udać się do lekarza i wykonać kilka podstawowych badań. Czasem, ale podkreślam czasem, gdyż są to rzadkie choroby - różnego rodzaju dziwne objawy po posiłku mogą być efektem guzów w układzie pokarmowym (typu insulinoma w trzustce czy rakowiaka w obrębie jelit), które "uruchamiane" są wskutek spożycia posiłku. Może to być też nasilona emocjonalna reakcja u osoby obawiającej się przytycia, nieświadoma manifestacja wyrzutów sumienia. Pozdrawiam

----------


## attezione

Dla postronnej osoby post mógł właśnie tak zabrzmieć, że mam "wyrzuty". Ale nie mam nic takiego. Po spożyciu tego ciasta (ogólnie słodkiego) poprawia się na chwilę. Zauważyłem też, nawet jak mam pełny żołądek, po jakimś czasie czuję głód.

----------


## Krzysztof

Wiele dolegliwości, nawet bardzo złożonych i rozbudowanych i nietypowych ma podłoże psychiczne, nawet jeśli wydaje nam się to nielogiczne lub niemożliwe, dlatego zawsze należy brać je pod uwagę; jest to zjawisko częste. Głód może wynikać ze spadków poziomu cukru, co może być objawem różnych chorób, choćby wspomnianego insulinoma (czyli zwykle niegroźnego guza który wydziela insulinę), dlatego warto poddać się diagnostyce i zgłosić problem w pierwszej kolejności lekarzowi rodzinnemu. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Twojezdr

Być może ma to podłoże psychiczne i wiele chorób czy też dolegliwości po prostu sobie wmawiamy,ale jeżeli czujemy że coś jest nie tak,to warto po prostu udać się do lekarza i wykonać niezbędne badania.

----------

